# Why do so called friends get so involved in other peoples relationship?



## trish0603 (May 17, 2009)

Why would a woman who has children get so involved in a male friends relationship so deeply. This woman lives/lived in a shed and I literally mean a shed with her boyfriend and two small children, it had no bathroom, no water. This is acceptable to my ex though. I had no choice but to leave a verbally and mentally abusive relationship with my son's father and he threatens to call childrens services on my daugher because I went there and he said there were to many people in the house. They have conspired together by pretending he was seeing someone else, at the time I had his email account, but she sent a letter to it about thier little to-do the night before. She went as far as pretending to be that person and talked to me in messenger, even calling me a stupid b**ch like he does and how he doesn't do anything wrong and that I've made his life miserable and I need to move on. 

She had a thing for him before he met me, now all of a sudden it's a daily thing where they need to talk to eachother. He says she is what he calls a true friend. NOt my idea of a true friend. I know this woman should be more concerned with providing a better home for her children than putting herself in others but is there maybe more of an attachment than what there should be or is it the fact that she don't have a good life and thrives on making someone else's as bad as hers? :scratchhead:


----------

